# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - textbox =

## edspace

> Textbox	 = Kuti Teksti





> Textbox => Kutize




Fjala kuti ka tre dimensione, ndërsa në ekran Textbox paraqitet si një fushë, me dy dimensione. Përkthimi i saktë nga anglishtja është kuti, por në anglisht fjala box përdoret shpesh për te nënkuptuar një katror (dy-dimensional). Prandaj mendoj se fushë ose kuadrat janë më të sakta se kuti.

----------


## Qyfyre

FushëTekst

----------

